# Donkey Rejection



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2004)

Have any of you guys clipped your baby donkeys and then have the mom reject them after?

WE clipped a foal on year as she had a lot of hair and it as way to hot to keep it all on. After we clipped her the dam would have nothing to do with her and wouldnt let her nurse at all. SHe was 3 months old so was ok not being on her, however that is not normally when we wean them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 15, 2004)

Ashley, Sorry but I dont clip mine. Maybe someone else can help you out here.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry I didn't clip mine either and besides I only had one at a time and when I get another it will also be just one...sorry.


----------



## lisam (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't have donkeys, but usually when I clip a mini and put it back with the group, they all think it's a new horse, and harass it. Once they get a good smell, though, they figure out it's their buddy.


----------

